# Menüschrift vergrößern



## BMo (29. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
hab mir gerade die Testversion von CS5 geholt. Tolle Programme haben die von Adobe da entwickelt! Coole Freatures.
Jetzt habe ich aber eine elementare Frage. 
Bei meinem Mac mit Mega-Auflösung ist die Schrift im Menü und den Werkzeugleisten schon sehr sehr klein. Ist es möglich diese, für Menschen die schlechte Augen haben, zu vergrößern?
Ich möchte jedoch nicht deswegen meine Auflösung reduzieren.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (29. Mai 2010)

Hi,


> Tolle Programme haben die von Adobe da entwickelt!


 Oder eingekauft . und für den Preis den die Verlangen bleibt denen wohl nichts anderes übrig immer mehr unnötige Features einzubinden. Im wirklichen grafikerleben braucht man nur ca. 60% des Programmes. Diese ganzen automatischen Retuschefunktionen sind, so toll sie sind oft im Highendbereich nur bedingt einsetzbar.

Aber zu deinem Problem. Im Os X gibt es keine Systemweite Schriftgrößeneinstellung. Somit wirst du wohl etwas in die Röhre schauen.Aber vielleicht gibt es ja eine Möglichkeit über einen Terminalbefehl?

Viele Grüße


----------



## ManfredMuster (30. Mai 2010)

Die Option die Menüschrift zu vergrößern habe ich auch als aller erstes gesucht und auch gefunden. Hätte Adobe das nicht
integriert hätte ich denen das ganze vor die Füße gepfeffert . Also nur die Ruhe Dir kann geholfen werden. Du findest die
betreffende Option zum Vergrößern der UI Font unter den Preferences...

mfg Manfred


----------



## donttier (24. März 2017)

Tjaaa.......... die option ist da nur das funktioniert nicht


----------



## donttier (24. März 2017)

funktioniert nicht


----------



## SpiceLab (24. März 2017)

donttier hat gesagt.:


> funktioniert nicht
> Anhang anzeigen 65020


Offensichtlich hast Du nicht den Hinweis (rechts neben dem Info-Symbol) beachtet, dass die Änderungen nach dem nächsten Start von PS wirksam werden.

Ansonsten würde der Hinweis danach ja nicht mehr erscheinen.


----------



## donttier (24. März 2017)

...ich habe den PC neu gestartet und ach nix anders geworden


----------

